# Pigfish good for anything?



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

Are pigfish good for live bait?...cut bait...?..anything..?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I've seen them used for cut bait - belly for flounder etc. Just like croaker or spot. Not sure if they work as well, but don't see why not. Cute little guys though, ain't they?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i hate how they almost sound like they're laughing at you :--| 

i've caught my share of flounder on cut pigfish... i think it's safe to say that when it's fresh, cut bait is cut bait.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Believe it or not, some old timers liked them for live baiting Speckled Trout


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Good live Bait's!


----------



## Sendah (Mar 16, 2005)

*Yep...*

Gotta go with Dyhard, seen some monster specks and greys pulled up with pigfish...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

kinda tasty to


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

alot of people don't know that... they don't get too big around here though.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

you catch and eat about 4 of them < thats a meal


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Not sure if i am talking about the same thing but used to catch these fish called porgies at owls creek years ago. They were about the size of a summer spot. I filleted them up (yes I fillet everything) and got a small piece of meat aboout the diameter of a dixi cup lol fried them in bear batter and they tasted just fine.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Yes Ken a porgies are different from pig fish. Pig fish make good live bait and good cut bait they might even work well for chunking.


----------

